# Honda EU3000i, not the handi



## pony express (Sep 6, 2017)

I have a new Honda eu3000i that does run smooth, ie the whole thing shakes/vibrates like a balance problem, however it runs smooth, not rough, does that make sense? 

Im sure this is not correct as a friend has the exact gen and it is so smooth that you can set your beer on the top and it will not move at all, but on mine it will vibrate it right off,

its new,purchased in June 2017 less than 100 hours and has done it since the first start. always use treated fuel, always run carb dry when shutting down.

wasn't a problem the first time using as it sat on the ground. I have since make a rack on the rear of my travel trailer for it and you can feel the vibration inside the trailer to the point that some things in the medicine cab were rattling and had to be adjusted to stop the noise.

Any ideas or do I just need to send it for warranty work? is this a warrantable issue or will they say it within tolerance?

I am still within my 90 day return window with home depot so if im going to get static from honda service id just as soon return it. Hoping for a quick response .


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

If you go to a Honda Warranty Repair Facility, you can start it immediately, and if you do have a balance problem - you can leave it and have it repaired. If you take it in, start it and they say it is within Acceptable Standards, you then have the option of returning to HD and invoke the 90 Day Return. If it shakes as bad as you claim....the Honda Facility should inspect it, and repair as necessary. Ron


----------



## Nixamousa (Sep 5, 2017)

I would lean strongly towards returning the unit to HD. There is no better warranty. From there, you can order another or buy a different brand.


----------



## pony express (Sep 6, 2017)

well, i went camping over the weekend and was next to guys that had the same generator. compared all 3 and they were all the same, so mine has normal shake/vibration.

I think ill keep it


----------

